# Bushing and Tubing Sizes for Pen Kits



## Wayne

Attached is a snapshot of my version of “what pens are similar to others” with pertinent data. This chart is all that I need when making a pen in my workshop. It does not include odd kits that may be available, only pen kit data.






Because of the apparent common interest of this type of data, I’ve decided to update my chart to include more suppliers & pen kits. When completed, I’ll post this to the IAP Library.  

I’ve currently included only AS, Berea, CSUSA, PSI, Rockler & Woodcraft Pen Kit suppliers due to the fact that these are the suppliers that I believe are most common. Other suppliers are available, but my intention was not to do a “who sells a pen kit” chart.

But, I need your help to complete this effort.

What I need is data for much of the Penn State, some of the CSUSA and some of the Rockler pen info. For the most part AS, Berea and Woodcraft use kits manufactured by Dayacom and can be easily cross referenced and charted. Sure CSUSA also uses Dayacom, but they are offering many higher end kits. Although PSI often offers similar kits, I believe may be getting some of their kits from other manufacturers. Thus the problem when trying to create this kind of chart. I don’t want to buy a kit and bushings from all suppliers and measure them just for point of referencing them, although I did this for most Woodcraft kits.

I’ve retrieved much of the pen kits info from web sources, pen instructions, online catalogs and others. I’ve used decimal dimensions when measuring my parts with a caliper and compare to published data. I don’t like to use fractions unless that is the only info available.

If you would like to see other suppliers or information added to this list, feel free to send me the info and I’ll consider adding this to the list.

I ‘m posting this to see if there is an interest in this kind of effort. If there is interest, I will later post the kits that I need info for. And finally, I’ll post this to the IAP Library. 

Thanks in advance,

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM


----------



## AlexL

I like it! email sent


----------



## Wheaties

Interest here! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## rjwolfe3

I hope you find all the info you need. Randy and I had a hard time getting the info for our charts.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Most excellent!

.


----------



## RosezPenZ

I am sooooo looking forward to seeing your finished project.  I use Penn State and will help anyway I can.


----------



## markgum

AWESOME.  great detail and all the info on one easy to find place.


----------



## seawolf

I am interested also.
Mark


----------



## panini

I'm vey interested.


----------



## papNal

Outstanding info! will be great especially for us newbies with a bunch of  unidentified kits with no bushings.Thanks pap


----------



## Chief Hill

Great idea.  Especially since the exact same pens are called different names on multiple sites it's hard to know what bushings and drill bits are required.


----------



## Wayne

For those who are willing to help with this chart, please see the PDF file attached for the pen kits that need dimensions. I've attached it below this quoted info. Sorry about the poor graphics in the PDF file, they are fine in the Excel spreadsheet.



wracinowski said:


> Attached is a snapshot of my version of “what pens are similar to others” with pertinent data. This chart is all that I need when making a pen in my workshop. It does not include odd kits that may be available, only pen kit data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the apparent common interest of this type of data, I’ve decided to update my chart to include more suppliers & pen kits. When completed, I’ll post this to the IAP Library.
> 
> I’ve currently included only AS, Berea, CSUSA, PSI, Rockler & Woodcraft Pen Kit suppliers due to the fact that these are the suppliers that I believe are most common. Other suppliers are available, but my intention was not to do a “who sells a pen kit” chart.
> 
> But, I need your help to complete this effort.
> 
> What I need is data for much of the Penn State, some of the CSUSA and some of the Rockler pen info. For the most part AS, Berea and Woodcraft use kits manufactured by Dayacom and can be easily cross referenced and charted. Sure CSUSA also uses Dayacom, but they are offering many higher end kits. Although PSI often offers similar kits, I believe may be getting some of their kits from other manufacturers. Thus the problem when trying to create this kind of chart. I don’t want to buy a kit and bushings from all suppliers and measure them just for point of referencing them, although I did this for most Woodcraft kits.
> 
> I’ve retrieved much of the pen kits info from web sources, pen instructions, online catalogs and others. I’ve used decimal dimensions when measuring my parts with a caliper and compare to published data. I don’t like to use fractions unless that is the only info available.
> 
> If you would like to see other suppliers or information added to this list, feel free to send me the info and I’ll consider adding this to the list.
> 
> I ‘m posting this to see if there is an interest in this kind of effort. If there is interest, I will later post the kits that I need info for. And finally, I’ll post this to the IAP Library.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Wayne



If you would prefer to receive this preliminary file as an Excel spreadsheet just email me.

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM


----------



## ssajn

Wayne,
You've done a great job on your spreadsheet. Thanks for sending it to me. I'll be happy to help with any info I can supply.
Great job.
Dave


----------



## Verne

Wayne,
As it is my intention is to get back out into the shop and make some pens I found I needed some tube sizes. Seems they are hard to come by in printed form.
I applaud your efforts at making this information available and have downloaded and printed a copy to hang on the wall so that I may be able to add some of the missing information.
Again, I thank you, as I'm sure everyone else does too.
Vern


----------



## fitzman163

Very helpful! Looking forward to more. Thank you.


----------



## Wayne

Thanks for those who were willing to help with this chart, please see the revised PDF file attached for the pen kits that still need dimensions. Sorry about the poor graphics in the PDF file, they are fine in the Excel spreadsheet.

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM


----------



## RichB

Very helpful and I can see it is a very big project.  Thanks


----------



## RHunter

Wayne,

I just sent you an email with my additions, sorry it took so long... been busy turning and not measuring...

-Doug


----------



## Chief Hill

Didn't I post a thread yesterday asking for this info?  Great idea..


----------



## Wayne

*Still Need Help*

Thanks again for those who were willing to help with this chart, please see the updated PDF file attached for only the pen kits that still need dimensions. Sorry about the poor graphics in the PDF file, they are fine in the Excel spreadsheet.

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM


----------



## Jgrden

Thank you for this fine work. 
Dziękuję za Twoje wysiłki.

John Grden


----------



## Len Shreck

Being a total NEWBIE I think this may be the best idea I have seen in a long time. From the newbies that will use this in the future I would like to say THANK YOU ALL for your help putting this together for everyone to use. I know I am going to download it, print it out, and have it laminated. Len Shreck


----------



## W3DRM

Wayne,

This is a great contribution to the group. I anxiously await the completion of it so I can selfishly download it...

The only thing I see missing for the various kits is a link to the instruction sheets for each of the kits. That would be a nice addtional to the table, especially for those of us who are new or relatively new to the hobby. It would provide a nice concise reference table for the major kits.

Thanks again for the effort in compiling this elusive information.


----------



## corydmac

*Pen Kit Cross Reference*

Great idea. Now if you can only patent it and then rake in the money....
Seriously, you have had a stroke of genius. Great undertaking


----------



## Druid

Excellent idea, I'm definately interested & fully appreciate your undertaking on this project.


----------



## Wayne

*Please help finalize this chart*

Continued thanks for those who are willing to help with this chart, please see the updated PDF file attached for only the pen kits that still need dimensions. I'm mostly in need of AS, Berea and Penn State info.

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM


----------



## lorbay

Great idea and I am looking foreward to using it.

Lin.


----------



## Gloworm5

Wayne

I've often wished for just this kind of information. Count me in. Let me know how I can help and put me on the list of those who want to see the final document. I can appreciate the effort you have put into it. I started one and know you have taken on a big task. I hope everyone will support you in this effort. 

Great project!

Larry


----------



## jobogu

I think the information is great and thank you for the time to put it together.

Do you know if the Penn State and Rockler "Majestic Titan" kits are the same and what size bushings do they take?  I hate to keep buying bushings only to find out I already have a set that would have worked.


----------



## Fishrule

Absolutely!


----------



## Wayne

I'm not familiar with the "Majestic Titan" kits.


----------



## Wayne

Still need help!

Can you help with the following tube lengths?

   Penn State Majestic Squire Twist BP   - Cap Tube Length _______
  Berea Retro Twist BP    - Cap Tube Length _______    - Body Tube Length _______
  PSI Workshop Sketch 5.6mm Pencil    - Body Tube Length _______
  Rockler Toolbox 5.6mm Pencil    - Cap Tube Length _______   - Body Tube Length _______
  Rockler Woodworkers 5.6mm Pencil   - Cap Tube Length _______   - Body Tube Length _______ 
  Rockler Jr Gentleman II Screw Cap RB   - Cap Tube Length _______   - Body Tube Length _______ 
  Rockler Panache Screw Cap BP    - Cap Tube Length _______   - Body Tube Length _______
  Arizona Silhouette El Toro Screw Cap FP   - Cap Tube Length _______   - Body Tube Length _______


----------



## Wayne

I've posted the listing at here.

Though unfinished, maybe this will help you in some way.


----------



## Mark

Thank you for the time and effort to complete the listing thus far. I find it extremely helpful and just want to say, the IAP rocks. You folks never cease to amaze me...


----------



## Zierath

This is excellent information.  Thank You very Much!  KZ


----------



## eagleflight53

Thank you; I have on more that one occasion pulled bushing out of a box and did not know what pen they went to or purchased a set to find that I already have that particular size... Most helpful!!!


----------

